# Anthony Bourdain says Amtrak restrooms as bad as India's trains...



## TimSpencer (Oct 26, 2008)

I was watching an old episode of "No Reservations" hosted by Anothony Bourdain.

This episode was about some city in India.(the country)

Anyway, he made a remark about how Amtrak train restrooms are just as filthy

as train restrooms in India.

Having never been in India myself, I was wondering how true that statement is?

I have only been on several Amtrak trains recently, but they seemed okay to me.

Denitiely not as clean as European/Japanese high speed trains....

any opinions appreciated!


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Oct 26, 2008)

Which Amtrak trains are you thinking of?

The long distance routes are supposed to have the coach attendant / sleeper attendant cleaning the restrooms en route. Acela trains that run all the way to/from BOS are supposed to have their restrooms cleaned as the train approaches New York City. I'm not sure if any of the other trains have en route cleaning these days.


----------



## ellenh (Oct 26, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> Which Amtrak trains are you thinking of?
> The long distance routes are supposed to have the coach attendant / sleeper attendant cleaning the restrooms en route. Acela trains that run all the way to/from BOS are supposed to have their restrooms cleaned as the train approaches New York City. I'm not sure if any of the other trains have en route cleaning these days.


I haven't been to India but I can vouch for the fact that some of the coachy bathrooms get pretty bad. I took the LSL recently (CHI-ALB and return). The worst bathrooms were in the cars with the people going the furthest (and I know this because I searched out the best ones.) The cleanest ones both directions were in the lounge car. Keeping adequate supplies of paper towels and soap (and, in two cases, water) on hand seemed to be a challenge for Amtrak.


----------



## Montanan (Oct 26, 2008)

Actually, when I rode trains in India the restroom weren't all that bad.


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2008)

TimSpencer said:


> Anyway, he made a remark about how Amtrak train restrooms are just as filthyas train restrooms in India.


I, personally, have never see a really bad bathroom onboard any Amtrak train.

However, I just have to point out that it isn't Amtrak personnel who dirty up the bathroom, but rather inconsiderate passengers.

Possibly, the more appropriate remark would have been that Americans are more inconsiderate of their fellow passengers, than Indians.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 26, 2008)

It is kind of silly- any restroom on any train will never be clean as one's own home bathroom. Airline bathrooms are filthy too-


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 26, 2008)

It also depends on the route and the length the car has been used on that trip.

I'm not picking on any specific route, but if the EB is going from CHI to SEA, the restrooms are going to be cleaner nearer to CHI than they would be nearer to SEA. Or if the SL goes from LAX to NOL, the restrooms will be cleaner closer to LAX than they will be closer to NOL.

And as mentioned, it is the passengers that will make them dirty. It could be cleaned by Amtrak staff, but if the *NEXT* person leaves a mess and you follow that person, you are going to say that it was *ALWAYS* dirty. (It doesn't matter that it was cleaned 3 minutes ago!)


----------



## AlanB (Oct 26, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> It could be cleaned by Amtrak staff, but if the *NEXT* person leaves a mess and you follow that person, you are going to say that it was *ALWAYS* dirty. (It doesn't matter that it was cleaned 3 minutes ago!)


And therein lies one of the biggest problems faced by Amtrak.

Yes, there are attendants who neglect the restrooms and don't do their jobs. But even if they are doing their jobs, they can't be in there 24/7 cleaning the restrooms.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 26, 2008)

AlanB said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > It could be cleaned by Amtrak staff, but if the *NEXT* person leaves a mess and you follow that person, you are going to say that it was *ALWAYS* dirty. (It doesn't matter that it was cleaned 3 minutes ago!)
> ...


And guys aren't smart enough to sit when they do their trick on a train going 79mph through the mountains...


----------



## Dan O (Oct 26, 2008)

I am overweight but I did not think so grossly obese that I'd have problems sitting on an Amtrak toilet. I could sit on it but there was zero legroom. It felt like I was tied up. I searched for the car w/ handicapped bathrooms and used them as necessary. I didn't think the restrooms would be toilet seat width.

Dan


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 27, 2008)

Dan O said:


> I am overweight but I did not think so grossly obese that I'd have problems sitting on an Amtrak toilet. I could sit on it but there was zero legroom. It felt like I was tied up. I searched for the car w/ handicapped bathrooms and used them as necessary. I didn't think the restrooms would be toilet seat width.
> Dan


Depends what you're travelling on..


----------



## Amtrak Watcher (Oct 27, 2008)

Having been on some trains in India and elsewhere, I can assure anyone that the restrooms on the trains in India are variable as to their cleanliness: from "not bad" (Amtrak-like) to "unbelievable" (dirty enough to cause profound fear for life). But one has to remain objective and rational in these kinds of things. Toilets are seldom as dirty, in the sense of germs and danger to health, as kitchens, especially kitchen drains, and bed cloths.

I've been on trains in many countries, and the cleanest toilets can be found in, in order of cleanliness: Finland, Norway, Sweden, Germany, and Canada. The most likely to be awful are found, in order of their likelihood to be filthy, in Romania (universally and unbelievably awful), France, India, and Thailand.

Amtrak seems to reflect the county and the people who live in it: some Americans are neat, clean and tidy up after themselves, and others are real slobs. Most are somewhere in the middle. There are some interesting statistics and observations concerning the cleanliness, and otherwise, of public conveninces, and how they relate to their location and the gender of those who use them, starting at: http://www.thebathroomdiaries.com/


----------



## Neil_M (Oct 27, 2008)

Amtrak Watcher said:


> The most likely to be awful are found, in order of their likelihood to be filthy, in Romania (universally and unbelievably awful), France, India, and Thailand.


Quite a regular visitor to France and never seen a toilet that I would describe as filthy, untidy and a bit messy maybe, but never filthy. Train (and aircraft) toilets are generally only as good as the last person in there before you....


----------



## Larry H. (Oct 27, 2008)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


I think "unisex" bathrooms are the stupidest thing ever done.. What ever happened to the nice multi stall mens and ladies combination dressing room and bath room. You could move about a bit, sit down and put on your shoes or what ever in slight comfort. But I agree about people not cleaning up behind them selves. I always clean up even if I didn't make the mess, but then thats me, I don't want the next person to get a bad impression. When we traveled in the Business class Horizion car where instead of that awful bathroom in the food service area of the eating section in amfleet cars, its in front of the passenger seats. It was remarkable that after almost five hours of very busy use when I went in you couldn't tell that anyone had been in it.. that was without a single look by the attendant. I have been in coaches while in the lounge on the Empire Builder, CZ, ect. the past few years. Usually they are not the best and I wouldn't want to be stuck using them. However even in the Sleeper I had at least one trip where the restrooms were totally neglected by the car attendant.. Not so on others. No one likes cleaning bathrooms that if for sure.


----------



## frj1983 (Oct 27, 2008)

My Wife loves to watch "No Reservations" and thus I watch it with her. While I enjoy his show, if you only catch it once in awhile, you probably won't catch on that he uses "hyperbole" quite a bit to make his points and thus make his show more entertaining....so take what he say with a grain of Amtrak salt!


----------



## Montanan (Oct 27, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> Amtrak Watcher said:
> 
> 
> > The most likely to be awful are found, in order of their likelihood to be filthy, in Romania (universally and unbelievably awful), France, India, and Thailand.
> ...


I've generally found western European trains to be pretty clean, but the dirtiest trains I've ever endured are some of those behind the former Iron Curtain. Never been to Romania, but the train bathrooms in Bulgaria are too horrible for words.


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Oct 27, 2008)

frj1983 said:


> you probably won't catch on that he uses "hyperbole" quite a bit to make his points


I do love his show, and you are right.

The show has a cooking theme, and he is considered a "world class chef", but everything is in hyperbole, in that everything is the "best ever", or the "worst ever". After a while, you learn to treat all those hyperboles as adjectives, relative to the situation.

I've had about 150 Amtrak trips this year (commuter), and have never noticed a dirty bathroom. I have heard passengers say they prefer the cars at the ends, since the train loads from the middle because it means the bathrooms at the ends see less use.

The MBTA (Boston) trains, however, were horrific.

But, like others mentioned above, it was passengers creating that condition. I assume it started out spotless during the day, and gradually gets worse as the day progresses? In the end, its a public restroom, and I treat it as such. I worry more about my kids then myself though


----------



## TimSpencer (Oct 27, 2008)

Amtrak Watcher said:


> starting at: http://www.thebathroomdiaries.com/


I'm still wondering if I should risk it and click on that link you provided....


----------



## Neil_M (Oct 27, 2008)

...... and meanwhile in France........ :lol:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7693386.stm


----------



## Cascadia (Oct 27, 2008)

When I rode the train in Peru, the bathroom was indescribably filthy, and the smell of it overwhelmed the passenger car, so that my Peruvian seat mates had a little bottle of Florida water that they would put on a handkerchief and hold under their nose, and I was happy that they offered to share with me.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 27, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> ...... and meanwhile in France........ :lol:
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7693386.stm


There's a railfan in Britain who stands in front of the tracks at a point where the train releases its.. waste. He stands there every day and although he knows that moving a half mile up or down the track would eliminate the problem. He remains.


----------



## Alice (Oct 27, 2008)

TimSpencer said:


> Amtrak Watcher said:
> 
> 
> > starting at: http://www.thebathroomdiaries.com/
> ...


Oh yes, it is a fascinating site! Useful, too ...


----------



## Neil_M (Oct 27, 2008)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > ...... and meanwhile in France........ :lol:
> ...


What?! :huh:


----------



## Everydaymatters (Oct 27, 2008)

The only time I've seen a train attendant clean a bathroom was when some kids had clogged up the toilet with towels and the water ran over onto the floor. Not once have I ever seen the bathrooms cleaned during a trip.

It's been years since I've seen the restroom in the lounge car open. When there is a restroom, it usually has an out-of-order sign or a closed sign.

I, too, clean up after myself and any slob before me. That seems to be a contageous act. When one person starts, usually others follow.

As to Unisex bathrooms, I agree they shouldn't exist. Especially the former ladies "powder rooms" which are now unisex and have no locks. A co-passenger on my last trip was a bit astounded when she brushed her teeth in one sink and a man came in and proceeded to shave in the next sink.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 27, 2008)

Everydaymatters said:


> As to Unisex bathrooms, I agree they shouldn't exist. Especially the former ladies "powder rooms" which are now unisex and have no locks. A co-passenger on my last trip was a bit astounded when she brushed her teeth in one sink and a man came in and proceeded to shave in the next sink.


Wow, what is the world coming to?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 27, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Neil_M said:
> ...


He was on the Graham Norton Show the other day...


----------



## Neil_M (Oct 27, 2008)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


I see! I would take anything you seen on the Graham Norton show with a huge pinch of salt!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 27, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Neil_M said:
> ...


It was during his celeb interviews where he does those 'weird headlines' out there... And this was one of them. They guy was even interviewed about it by the local news. Its true.

Graham Norton may not be a reliable media organization- but they make a point of saying "These are real idiots through and through."


----------



## wkaemena (Oct 28, 2008)

Larry H. said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


On Japanese Nozumi bullet trains I saw toilets for both gender, which I think is a very good idea.


----------



## spacecadet (Oct 28, 2008)

On my trip on the Adirondack this weekend, one of the bathrooms had poo on the floor. The next day we were in the same car - the poo had been picked up, but the floor had not been wiped.

Yeah, it wouldn't surprise me if India's train toilets were better than Amtrak's.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 28, 2008)

spacecadet said:


> On my trip on the Adirondack this weekend, one of the bathrooms had poo on the floor. The next day we were in the same car - the poo had been picked up, but the floor had not been wiped.
> Yeah, it wouldn't surprise me if India's train toilets were better than Amtrak's.


Regardless-

Screw Anthony Bordom and his trains in India. If he doesn't like Amtrak... Umm.. well... he can fly!


----------



## spacecadet (Oct 28, 2008)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Regardless-
> Screw Anthony Bordom and his trains in India. If he doesn't like Amtrak... Umm.. well... he can fly!


Amtrak - love it or leave it, eh?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 28, 2008)

spacecadet said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless-
> ...


Yup.


----------



## rtabern (Oct 30, 2008)

What's funny is when I ride the Texas Eagle... and it's a 22/322/422 train (one of the 3 coaches comes from LA on those days)... you can usually tell which one is the "thru" car from LAX by just looking at the bathrooms.

The 2 coaches that start off in SAS aren't too bad, but the bathrooms on the car that comes all the way from LAX is like a bathroom in a 3rd world country... it's gross.

I couldn't even imagine riding in coach from LAX to CHI via SAS... 3 nights and 4 days?? I love doing it in a sleeper though.

But yeah, next time you're on the Texas Eagle and it's a 22/322/422 train... play Robert's Bathroom Game... guess which one is the thru car by just looking at the Johns... hahaha.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 31, 2008)

i took coach from CHI to LAX via the TE 421. and el-paso they hand a honey wagon there to pump out one of the cars an that car STANK for while along with a couple other cars. but i did see them cleaning the tolets at least once. there not that bad. only the slob who feels to mess it up like its his own.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Oct 31, 2008)

When we rode CZ #6 2 weeks ago our sleeper car upstairs john had been cleaned each morning. No complaints from me, and a nice tip to the CA for good all round service.


----------

